# Looking for Economical Idea for Building Horse Stalls--Pics would be great



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Rosebud64 said:


> I am just starting to plan building 4-6 stalls in my already existing barn. I am looking for some ideas as to the most economical way to build them. If you have pics to post of your stalls, that would be awesome. Does anyone use corral panels for stalls inside the barn? These horses would be pastured together, so fighting should not be an issue.


We have a barn that is a multifunctional barn. It can house the tractor if we want it, we can use it for my horses, we can use it to work the cattle, or to pull a calf if we need to. We use panels to create stalls. That way the stalls can be made smaller, bigger or taken down depending on what we're doing. Here are some bad pictures showing the different areas we can make with the panels.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If money is an issue I think corral panels are the way to go.


----------

